# Locating Engine....



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I need your help guys... I normally deal with sentras but have to crossover for the moment... I need an engine for a 94 Maxima.. (More details/ specs tonight). Where do you recommend going for a reasonably priced, reliable, engine....

Thanks
Keith


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

if it is the 94 gxe model than i can get you one for $125. I would have to look for an se engine.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

OK I was going on info from another person the other day... Its a 92 Maxima DOHC (dual cam). Im looking for a motor with under 100k and reasonably priced.. 

Thanks


----------



## bmfjeep (Dec 14, 2003)

nastynissan said:


> OK I was going on info from another person the other day... Its a 92 Maxima DOHC (dual cam). Im looking for a motor with under 100k and reasonably priced..
> 
> Thanks


We bought a JDM engine with 35-45K miles on it for our project 1989 Maxima on eBay, it was $464 including shipping from Florida with a 6 month warranty. I noticed a VE engine sell the other day for a little over $750 including free shipping. The user name was "japan_star2000" you can call them toll free 1-866-940-6666 for more details. 

We are getting ready to drop it in and it looks good and had great compression, not a bad way to buy one.

regards
Dallas


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

project 89 Maxima?

Wanna spill the beans, Dallas?


----------



## bmfjeep (Dec 14, 2003)

Matt:
We picked up a nice looking 89 and figured we would make a shop car out of it, found the jDM motor, we were just going to use it to prototype a few things. 

We might just put together a set of headers for it. I know we could do a much better job than pacesetter, our Y pipes on the VG are out-performing the pacesetter headers by about 10-11hp now.

Email your phone number to me.

Dallas

[email protected]


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info... Ive found one from CNSmotors for $950 plus @$225 for shipping... Ill check out the other place also though.. Right now Im waiting for the customer to decide what he wants to do... Who knows... I might end up with a 92 maxima to go with my 92 Sentra.. It would also complement my 89 Maxima (needs a motor) and my 90 240sx (ALSO needs a motor). 

WAIT A MINUTE.... Anyone got a motor for a maxima or 240 they want to trade for another car or 2. Ive got several besides what Ive listed...


Again thanks for the info..
Keith


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

What ya got?

I may be able to get my hands on a 89 SOHC.. I dunno if it'll help you though.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

royson345 said:


> What ya got?
> 
> I may be able to get my hands on a 89 SOHC.. I dunno if it'll help you though.


I need a single cam VG30 for an 89 maxima.
I need a single cam Ka24 for the 90 240

PM me for more info..


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> I need a single cam VG30 for an 89 maxima.
> I need a single cam Ka24 for the 90 240
> 
> PM me for more info..


I can have a sohc maxima engine for ya. I'm in Tulsa, and shipping might be a pain, but i can do much much better than 925. The engine has 100K but has been tested. Aim me at streetracer2nite late at night for more details/ arrangements.


----------

